# flashed rom now in trouble



## ronburgandy (Nov 2, 2011)

i tried to flash rom and upon reboot. it tells me that system software not authorized. how do i fix it? btw im with verizon


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Root and unlock. Also, don't post threads in the dev section unless you're creating a rom, kernel, or device mod. I'll see about getting a moderator to move this for ya.


----------



## ronburgandy (Nov 2, 2011)

sorry don't post a lot didn't realize in the wrong spot thanks


----------



## ronburgandy (Nov 2, 2011)

that link didn't seem to help me unbrick it. I can get in into download mode but that is it.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Use Odin and flash a stock tar.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

As SlimSnoop said, the Development section is for ROM, kernel, and MOD release threads by developers only. General, question, and help threads belong in the general section where this thread has been moved. Thank you.


----------

